
I Hate Web Bloat – Please Remove Junk from Your HTML - briholt
https://www.allthink.com/1176655
======
jlg23
True words. I'm currently in a part of the world where internet is really slow
(I can chat with individual bytes while they are queued up for sending..).
Without disabling javascript, aborting page loads when the content is there
and plainly ignoring links to notorious sites (like the mentioned NYT) I could
not get anything done.

HN is btw a notable exception.

------
r-w
A lot of this stuff actually does make the web better. If someone is having
trouble loading a site, they can disable features such as custom fonts,
images, and scripts. Alternatively, they can just use a text-based browser. I
see no need for websites to disable features that most people in developed
countries can access just fine from their local café and that anyone else can
just disable themselves.

Bloat is something entirely different; I agree that most sites need to cut
down on the injected scripts that load more injected scripts ad infinitum.
However, it actually takes _longer_ to find a given resource on a different
site than to wait for the current site to load. No one’s leaving sites due to
loading times unless they’re either _really_ slow or _really_ unimportant.

~~~
casouniquo
this bloat is what causing the increased use of adblocking software. If all
the websites just displays a few KBs of ads with 2, 3 light trackers, they
won't start putting up adblockers.

I use Adblock. And if there is an Adblock disable request, I check whether the
site loads fast and whitelist the site. I have a 50Mbps connection. Due to the
1 or 2 slow loading script, it delays the website.

One of the best example I have seen is Facebook instant article. Loads pretty
fast and ads in it are good.

------
ppetty
I wish it were up developers of sites to control all the beacons, ad calls,
and 3rd party nonsense … sadly for any large commercial site there are
probably dozens of stakeholders vying to have some bits shoved in every page.
To imply that there’s a single person making these sort of decisions isn’t
accurate.

------
alexcaps
Good reminder

